# Finnex Canada has disappeared?



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=751777&highlight=canada

Waiting like the rest of us...


----------



## RoyalFizbin (Mar 7, 2006)

I ordered the finnex external breeder box on amazon.ca. They cancelled my order after 2 weeks and told me they couldn't source the item anymore.


----------



## GoodOldDays (Mar 24, 2014)

Uh, oh :eek5:


----------



## Zoidborg (Jan 29, 2014)

Just when I wanted a third Finnex Planted Plus.... eyeroll


----------

